# RAAF Air Pageant!



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

Sunday the 24th at Point Cook RAAF Base is holding an Air Pageant which will attract the Mk VIII Spitfire, Mustangs, Hudson, Boomerang, Wirraway and DH Vampire. The Vampire isnt listed but I saw it fly over my house at low level heading towards the base.

RAAF Museum: Royal Australian Air Force


Anyone in Victoria should make the trip, I am.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2008)

make sure you take plenty of shots heinz, especially the Spit and the Boomerang! would love some large shots mate!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

Done Wayne.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Man im jealous i would love to see them birds fly


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, if you can't get to Oz - come over to Britain ! It's not far ! Duxford, Flying Legends all the way !


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree want to see the Boomerang


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the pics ya lucky bastard!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

Well estimating around 180 shots were taken today. Mostly the flying action is on film and the rest is in digital form. Got a few videos too which I'll convert to windows files and upload later this week.

Ripper day can't stress enough how much effort RAAF Point Cook put into this event. Certainly gave me some food for thought about joining the RAAF.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

Seeing as the boomer was requested here are some PREVIEWS I havent sorted my shots yet. Ill post them within the next few days including the spitfire and if anyone wants a wallpaper size version just ask with you email address and I'll send em off. Once I get the filmed developed I'll scan them in and post those aswell.













Also a very short quicktime video letting you hear the howl over the Boomerangs cannons.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice stuff Heinz.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheers mate 

Just thought i'd thrown one more random one up.........





anyone get the urge to play the Jaws music???


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2008)

Great shots there Heinz!!!!! Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 25, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

No worries guys. I got tons  A few more here. Like I say if you want a big version just ask I'll send one via email. 

These are small just help my dial up along with uploading8)

Edit:

We have the hudson.

Mosquito Dh98 project, another 8-9 years to finish. 


For Wildcat, korean Mustang complete with rockets! 

Overall, 1 spitfire, 1 Kittyhawk, 3 Mustangs and 1 Boomerang 

Finally the Yak9 with Allison engine.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent stuff Heinz! You know my e-mail so would love a selection please, mate, at your leisure of course! Thanks.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 25, 2008)

Good stuff


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

heres a few more.......


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 25, 2008)

Great pics mate! Did they have both Spits there, or only the Grey Nurse one?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

Only the grey nurse. I was hoping the Mk16 would come down as I havent seen it fly yet. 

More to come


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2008)

Like the Yak! Thanks for posting the photos Heinz. Is that a Bristol Freighter in the background, behind 'Suzy-Q'?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Few Harvards, RAAF Tiger Moth and one of the 14 serving Caribous.

Also another short video with the Spitfire Taxying this time. I had limited space of my memory card. I figured a quick video of each of the favourites was better than nothing. Definitely going to buy another video card soon.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool pics. I spy a wirraway in amongst those Harvards.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Graeme yes that is a Bristol Freighter in the background. Its permantly on display at the base. THeres also one at the Moorabin Air Museum.

You are correect you do spy a Wirraway  Intersting comparison of the tails I thought. 

Some Aussie trainers.....Wirraway and the Winjeel.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

nice shots mate! where do you find time to got to all these events


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool pics of the Wirraway Heinz. I love it in those colours


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Cheers guys. I agree Wildcat it looks great. Im not sure was this Wirraway also painted for a while in the colours of the one that shot the Zero down in 1942?

It was a long day Jason I was pretty knackered when I got home. I live about 2-3hours away from the base. Driving through Melbourne was definitely the low light 

Anyway few more with the good ol' Bird dog cessna. Genuine battle veteran from Vietnam with bullet holes! The latest Hercules in the RAAF stable and Roulettes PC9. Only a single PC 9 flew as the rest of the team is in Singapore at the moment. And just 2 shots of the Mustang that lives near me taxying and the Yak moving through the aircraft.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2008)

nice! I have seen the roulettes a couple of times, they always put on a good show.


----------



## A4K (Feb 27, 2008)

Great shots mate! Thanks for sharing!
Love that Hudson and Mozzie, and tht was a beautiful shot of the Spitty nose!

Also noticed the SAAF harvard in there and the RNZAF one-'NZ1024' I don't know what her original serial was, but I think it was the original '24 that was written off in an airshow accident in NZ in the late 80's/ early '9o's


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

Ya you are correct A4K the 2 different Harvardsa are there. 
I have a video when they are taxying and this little kid was calling to his dad '24' is winning as it was leading the rest out on the runway 
It was great to see some young kids so enthusiastic.

Jason the roulettes are aces!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

Some more guys,

2nd DC3 that turned up the Gooney Bird as its know, Trojan, Flag drop, Desert Harvard and nice Flypast.


----------



## Profiler (Feb 27, 2008)

I also attended the pageant and had a great afternoon, here are some of the images that I took on the day.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice stuff mate!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

Heres some more. Hopefully will get the film developed in the near future.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics guys!


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

beautiful shots, guys! what a great event it must have been.

Can anyone tell me if the green 'bulge' on the inside of the Hudson door is a stowed life raft, or if not, what is it?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

It reads parachute exit on the label. 

I;ve got some close ups of the inside of the Hudson from my trip to Temora in July last year. However they are on my other computer, i'll try and get em soon.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 29, 2008)

Heinz said:


> It reads parachute exit on the label.
> 
> I;ve got some close ups of the inside of the Hudson from my trip to Temora in July last year. However they are on my other computer, i'll try and get em soon.



I thought this would be easy to solve Heinz, I rang the Temora museum (only 80kms away) and asked them.

It was the Spanish Inquisition. What photo? from where? who took it? what web site? Send us the photo and we'll get back to you.  So far no answer!

Copyright? or do they think I plan on hijacking it?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

Graeme said:


> I thought this would be easy to solve Heinz, I rang the Temora museum (only 80kms away) and asked them.
> 
> It was the Spanish Inquisition. What photo? from where? who took it? what web site? Send us the photo and we'll get back to you.  So far no answer!
> 
> Copyright? or do they think I plan on hijacking it?



Surely if you do plan on taking it, bailing out isnt really an option 

Thats crazy. I mean that aircraft has photographed hundreds of times.


----------



## A4K (Feb 29, 2008)

Ya's haven't been photographing top secret 'state of the art in 1940' technology have you guys ??!!! I had no idea I was in collaboration with traitors to the Allied cause!!!! 

Thanks for the info, would appreciate any other illegal photo's of this area you could show, if they don't hang you first..!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 29, 2008)

I always thought it housed a rubber life raft.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent shots Guys, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers Wayne.

Wildcat I think you are right.

It is the most logical answer, i was just saying what the label said which didnt really help anyone


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 29, 2008)

No probs. I reakon it says "Parachute exit" as in this is the place to jump from if the situation arises. Maybe the only escape point for the Hudson?


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

Yep spot on. Only way out and in.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> I always thought it housed a rubber life raft.



This cutaway of a Hudson, describes No.142 as the "Entry door (jettisonable dinghy housing)" and No.144 as the "Dinghy release cylinder/hand lever".







Heinz said:


> Yep spot on. Only way out and in.



I'm not sure if the Temora Hudson has a retractable ventral gun position ( I won't be ringing them to find out!) but I wonder if the gunner could 'slide' out of this position? Looks like a very small opening...





The notice just above the gun position reads, *"RETRACT GUN PLATFORM BEFORE LANDING"*


----------



## Heinz (Mar 1, 2008)

Great info Graeme. As far as the ventral gun goes Im not sure whether theres does.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 1, 2008)

Heres some more........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2008)

Excellent Mate! couple stunners in there!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## pbfoot (Mar 2, 2008)

It looks like they keep you away from the aircraft is that standard in OZ,


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

Cheers guys......

Well the earlier shots shows I could get pretty close to the nose of the aircraft but all around.

I was standing while watching between the runway and the assembley area of the warbirds so I got a pretty good view overall of the flying action.


----------



## A4K (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation and drawing Graeme! (and great shots again Heinz!)

The remaining Hudsons in NZ also have the ventral gunner's position, (with the exception of one incomplete airframe at RNZAF Wigram). Judging by photo's, it looks pretty cramped, and being built as it is as a retractable one-piece framework, I don't think you would be able to escape from it (it's right next to the door in any case so you probably wouldn't need to). Maybe it was jettisonable though just in case, but I personally doubt it.

Does anyone know if these would be lowered before takeoff? I've only seen it like that in your airshow pics, and the restored RNZAF museum's NZ2013. 
My guess is it would only be lowered when nearing enemy airspace, as it would probably knock a few good mph off the airspeed.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Just a few more.........


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

Good stuff mate! I see even the Airtrainers got a look in!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Sure did!

A few passovers and that the birddog there is a combat veteran and still contains bullet holes from Nam.

The Yak 52 didn't go up but in that shot i reckon it looks like a model


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

At last, the ultimate beginner's model -can't pick it from the real thing!!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice pics Heinz!


----------

